# Purpose of the opm.db file ??



## JasonB (Jan 25, 2016)

Can anyone  tell me the exact purpose of the Adobe opm.db ?  I'm still having to frequently sign in to Creative Cloud ....... when I never once signed out.  It's been suggested that if I delete this file my sign in problems will go away.

I'm very reluctant to delete "system" type files that I know nothing about.  And if I do delete it will Adobe re-create it?

Thanks.........


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 25, 2016)

Rather than delete it, simply rename it. That way, if its lack is a problem, you can easily undo what you did.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 25, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Rather than delete it, simply rename it. That way, if its lack is a problem, you can easily undo what you did.



Thanks Hal.  That's probably what I will do.

Does anyone know the purpose of this file?


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jan 25, 2016)

Just did a google search and it seems this is part of the Creative cloud infrastructure. Most references are in relation to CC login problems. Here is one link

Creative cloud update


-louie


----------



## JasonB (Jan 25, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> Just did a google search and it seems this is part of the Creative cloud infrastructure. Most references are in relation to CC login problems. Here is one link
> 
> Creative cloud update
> 
> ...



Thanks Louie.........


----------



## clee01l (Jan 25, 2016)

JasonB said:


> Thanks Hal.  That's probably what I will do.
> 
> Does anyone know the purpose of this file?


This is an essential file for the Creative Cloud App manager. Like the LR catalog file, and the Previews file named "previews.db", it is a SQLite database file used for storing information about your Creative Cloud subscription and your Creative Cloud Apps.  And like these other database files it can get unstable or even corrupt.   Since it is an essential file for the Creative Cloud App Manager, the Creative Cloud App Manager will create a new one if it does not exist.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks Cletus.........


----------

